# Arrivé de l'Apple Watch sur le refurb



## cypr-42 (18 Avril 2019)

Bonjour,

L'an passé a été marqué par l'arrivée de l'iPhone sur le refurb français d'Apple. Par rapport au refurb américain, il manque toujours deux catégories de produits : les HomePods et les Apple Watchs.

Le HomePod est un produit encore jeune et je ne pense pas qu'il rejoindra le refurb français de si tôt. En revanche, l'Apple Watch a bientôt 5 ans. Pensez-vous qu'Apple va compléter son refurb avec ses montres ? Si oui, quand peut-on espérer voir l'arrivée de ces produits ?

Par ailleurs, je me souviens que le site BackMarket vendait des iPhones reconditionnés par Apple, en les achetant sur le refurb américain. À ma connaissance, BackMarket n'a pas réitéré cette démarche avec les Apple Watchs, mais peut-être peut-on l'espérer... ?

Merci !


----------

